# Word of Warning



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

In America, fanny's your arse, not your minge.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Worth posting that. Thanks :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Say "Chin Chin" to a Japanese person and hear the squeals of laughter.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

If you run out of cigarettes in the US, don't walk into the nearest bar and ask if you can 'bum a ***!'


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The name "pippa" in Greek language means blowjob!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

No Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is a slang word of course!

Pippa also means pipe (the one you smoke). And this is where the slang meaning comes from! ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you really find it informative? ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It's certainly changed my way of thinking and the way I percieve things.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

arse

mean

ass

in

the

UK

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

...and I thought we had some Office fans in.

Picture Keith talking to Dawn about bum bags in America.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> *Vlastan said*
> 
> The name "pippa" in Greek language means blowjob
> 
> Pippa also means pipe


Does this mean that if you smoke a pipe in Greece you keep on getting inadvertant blow jobs?

Not sure that excuse would wash with the missus though - 'honestly I thought it was a pipe shop and just popped in and asked for a Pippa!!' ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lol, I will try to remember that


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If your Mrs is not Greek, then you can get away with a "pippa"!!

But Greek women will be more vigilant!! ;D


----------

